# Anyone got a villa in Italy available right now



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Been horrendously let down by an Italian villa owner just thought I would see if anyone had something free in Italy preferably Tuscany or Umbria as I am now stranded!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

have you looked on holiday lettings ? might get a bargain at the last minute


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Airbnb perhaps?

https://m.airbnb.co.uk/s/Tuscany--Italy?type=villa


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

try airbnb, booking.com find something last minute and book straight away.

hope you get something sorted mate


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Blimey that's grim mate


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you got something sorted? I have friends just arrived in Tuscany who regularly stay at the same place and I could email to ask if they could ask the owners of where they are.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Italy can be frighteningly priced in August.

ever considered the Eolian islands off of Sicilly? (Not that its cheaper)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think CC is over there now, and has a problem with the villa he is in, and has to find another immediately


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah. Perhaps:

http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p1073712


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dave, you might be sorted now but my friends have checked with the owner where they are and a small apartment for 2 people is free now. Details on the website www.erta.it

This is near Casole d'elsa and colle d'elsa.

Telephone +39 3292199435 for Varno.

It's beautiful! You need a car though as it's in the countryside.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

View attachment 8691


Thanks for trying to help, alls well and ends well, managed to grab this amazing place


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooo nice!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice Dave. But does the villa have a lever in the kitchen?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No but a moka pot and coffee so happy days


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Family, pool & moka pot. All you need. Enjoy


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Really pleased that you managed to get something sorted - and it looks stunning.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks fantastic, where is it?

Paul


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

looks spectacular, hope you're having a great holiday. wish i was back in italy









and yes, where is it???


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

We're leaving for two weeks in the Amalfi coast on Friday


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

looking forward to a pic of you in your mankini by that pool sipping a café fredo!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

emin-j said:


> We're leaving for two weeks in the Amalfi coast on Friday


Where you staying? Went there last October. Beautiful place.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

reneb said:


> Where you staying? Went there last October. Beautiful place.


Maiori just along the coast from Amalfi.

http://www.pietradilunahotel.it/


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's near Sarzana just north of pisa


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

ah, it's lovely round there. spent a week in garfagnana (which is east of sarzana) about a month or so ago. highly recommended. beautiful area, very quiet and unspoilt, lots of lovely hilltop villages and forts, national parks etc. will definitely be going back at some point.

hope you had a great trip cc.


----------

